# بقلمى : استفزاز الفيس بوك !



## Critic (18 يونيو 2011)

الواحد هيجيله شلل نصفى من اللى بيشوفه على الفيس بوك !​ 
امثلة :
-لما حد يكتب استاتوس نكتة او ألش (و دى الموضة السخيفة اليومين دول) و يعمل لنفسه لايك و يعلق : ((ههههههههههه جامدة جدا)) و يعمل للكومنت بتاعه لايك !​ 
- لما تلاقى "كيرو" كاتب استاتوس و محدش يعبره و "مارى" كاتبها هى هى و واخده عليها 100 لايك و زيهم كومنتات !​ 
-حد يكتب استاتوس : انا مخنوق اوى ...فالناس تسأله مالك فيه ايه ؟ يقول لا ولا حاجة ....طب لما هى حاجة خاصة و مش هتقولها كاتب ليه ؟ علشان تحرج الناس يعنى ؟!​ 
- لما تلاقى بنت منزلة استاتوس و يتفتح شات ما بين "لوووول" و "ههههههه" و يوصل ل 60 كومنت بين اتنين بس !​ 
- لما بنت تكتب كتير عن الحب و الغرام و ترجع تتعجب او تتضايق ان الناس كلها عارفة انها فى علاقة حب !​ 
- لما تقرأ استاتوس "لا تجعل الاولوية فى حياتك فى شخص لا يجعلك الاولوية فى حياته" للمرة المليار و تلاقى الناس بتعلق : جامد جدااااااااا واااااااو انت حد بيفهم و كانهم اول مرة يقروه !!!​ 
-بنت عندها 12 سنة تحط صور حب و قلوب و "مهند" او "تامر" و ولد فى نفس العمر يكتب محدش بينجرح اوى غير لما يحب اوى و يدخلوا اصحابه يواسوه !​ 
-لما الناس تكتب انجليزى معرب (فرانكو) 
حاجة غريبة و مستفزة (ليا شخصيا) بجد ما هو يا اما تكتب انجليزى انجليزى لو عامل فيها اجنبى يا اما عربى عربى لو هتقضى البساط احمدى ...مش فاهم لزمة الفزلكة دى ايه !​ 
-صفحة : مطلوب تجميع 1000000 محب لمارجرجس.... طيب و بعدين بعد ما تجمعوا هيعملوا ايه ؟؟؟!​ 
-رسالة : اقبل يسوع و ارسله لاصدقائك و لو رفضت ارسال الرسالة تذكر انه قال : من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ملائتكى ..و فى خلال نص ساعة هيجيلك خبر حلو ....لا تعليق​ 
-لينك : ادخل هنا و سيتم شحن موبايل بمية جنيه (فايرس او spam) ...و تلاقى ناس كتير دخلت عليه !! ...يعنى بذكائك هما بيوزعوا عدية و لا فاتحينها سبيل ؟!! ويرجع يستغرب ان الأكونت بتاعه اتسرق !​ 
سؤال : هل انت فخور بكونك مسيحى ؟
نعم - لا
ده على اساس ان فيه مسيحى مش فخور و هيقول : لا ؟؟؟!
و الاغرب انك تلاقى 100 واحد مسلم مختارين لا !!!!!​ 
-سؤال بأستطلاع : ما هو دينك ؟
-المسيحية و اعتز
-الاسلام و اعتز
-اليهودية و اعتز
-ليس لى دين و اعتز
ده على اساس ان نتيجة الاستفتاء ده هتحدد ايه يعنى ؟!!!!​ 
اقول ايه و لا ايه بس !​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههه يخرب عقلك .. الفيس دة ممل اصلا مش بحب اركز فيه كتير

وبعدين انت اكتر واحد بيعمل استاتوس خلى بالك هههههههه​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2011)

> -لما حد يكتب استاتوس نكتة (و دى الموضة السخيفة اليومين دول) و يعمل لنفسه لايك و يعلق : ((ههههههههههه جامدة جدا)) و يعمل للكومنت بتاعه لايك !



دا يبقى انسان فتيق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موتتني من الضحك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انا اللي هيجيلي شلل من كتر الضحك بعد ما قريت الموضوع للآخر


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2011)

*ده انا كدة و مش فاكر كل حاجة*
*كل يوم باخد جرعة من النفخ لما افتح هههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

> *-لما الناس تكتب انجليزى معرب (فرانكو)
> حاجة غريبة و مستفزة (ليا شخصيا) بجد ما هو يا اما تكتب انجليزى انجليزى لو عامل فيها اجنبى يا اما عربى عربى لو هتقضى البساط احمدى ...مش فاهم لزمة الفزلكة دى ايه !​*


*tayeb mashy w feha eh de ya3niiiii 
هههههههههه روووووعة يا كريتك بجددددددد 
أبدعت في وصف الحدث كما هو*​


----------



## Bless My Dreams (18 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> -رسالة : اقبل يسوع و ارسله لاصدقائك و لو رفضت ارسال الرسالة تذكر انه قال : من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ملائتكى ..و فى خلال نص ساعة هيجيلك خبر حلو ....لا تعليق​


 


عندك حق ديه أكتر رسالة بتستفزنى أنا شخصياا والناس بتبعتها لبعض من غير فهم ولما تيجى تقول لواحد منهم الرسالة ديه أشتغالة يقولك أة مانا عارف ؟!!!!!!


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2011)

*اه افتكرتلك كام حاجه جامدة حتضحكك 
اعرف ناس كل يوم تدخل تكتب سنكسار اليوم
و اللي بيخنقني ناس تعملك بقي كام قوس علي كام حرف كده و انا مش ببقي فاهم ايه اا motion ده معناه ايه
ناس تكتب لبعض علي الوول و يعده يتكلموا ولا كأن حد بيقرا وراهم مثلا
و اللي يدخل يكتب صلاة و لا كانه واقف بيأم بالناس مثلا
و حجيلك تاني ههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2011)

> - لما تقرأ استاتوس "لا تجعل الاولوية فى حياتك فى شخص لا  يجعلك الاولوية فى حياته" للمرة المليار و تلاقى النار بتعلق : جامد  جدااااااااا واااااااو انت حد بيفهم و كانهم اول مرة يقروه !!!


*هههههههه مجرد سوال طيب
وانت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه
طالما انت بتستفز من النقطه دى
ليه كتبت الاستاتيوس دى قبل كده على الفيس طالما انت قريتها 3 الاف مره ؟
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه مجرد سوال طيب
> وانت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه
> طالما انت بتستفز من النقطه دى
> ليه كتبت الاستاتيوس دى قبل كده على الفيس طالما انت قريتها 3 الاف مره ؟
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

يالهوي
ده انت معبي يا ضنايا
بس هقول حاجة
يخربيت الرخامة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يونيو 2011)

*اية يابنى كل دة علشان طلبت اضافتى وانا مردتش
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه مجرد سوال طيب
> وانت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه
> طالما انت بتستفز من النقطه دى
> ليه كتبت الاستاتيوس دى قبل كده على الفيس طالما انت قريتها 3 الاف مره ؟
> ...



الاستفزاز مش من الستاتس
الاستفزاز من تعليق الناس عليها :smile02


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*يا سيدي طنش تعش تنتعش ...انت بس الي مركز اوي مع الحوارات دي*

*عموما كل واحد حر ما لم يضر*

*سلام*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2011)

انتا جمعت الحاجات كلها اللي بتضحكني في الفيس بوك

ياسيدي كل واحد وله اهتمامته في ناس اهتمامها بالفيس بوك اكبر من كدا

وفي ناس مقضاياها كلام فاضي وصدقني هتلاقيها بتعمل ده في الفيس بوك وفي اي مكان تاني

لاني الموضوع ده مش مقتصر علي مكان محدد وانما بيكون طبع للشخص


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه مجرد سوال طيب*
> *وانت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه*
> *طالما انت بتستفز من النقطه دى*
> *ليه كتبت الاستاتيوس دى قبل كده على الفيس طالما انت قريتها 3 الاف مره ؟*
> *ههههههههههههه*


 
بامانة انتا تحفة يا مون ههههه


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه يخرب عقلك .. الفيس دة ممل اصلا مش بحب اركز فيه كتير​
> 
> وبعدين انت اكتر واحد بيعمل استاتوس خلى بالك هههههههه​


ههههههههههه يا عم انا بكتب كل سنة مرة :gy0000:



Jesus Son 261 قال:


> دا يبقى انسان فتيق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد موتتني من الضحك


ده انت ياما هتشوف :smile02



Rosetta قال:


> *tayeb mashy w feha eh de ya3niiiii *
> *هههههههههه روووووعة يا كريتك بجددددددد *​
> *أبدعت في وصف الحدث كما هو*


شكلك منهم يا روزيتا ؟ :smile02



Bless My Dreams قال:


> عندك حق ديه أكتر رسالة بتستفزنى أنا شخصياا والناس بتبعتها لبعض من غير فهم ولما تيجى تقول لواحد منهم الرسالة ديه أشتغالة يقولك أة مانا عارف ؟!!!!!!


تصدق حصلت معايا و قالى انا عارف بردو !
الناس حافظة مش فاهمة هههههههههه



bob قال:


> *اه افتكرتلك كام حاجه جامدة حتضحكك *
> *اعرف ناس كل يوم تدخل تكتب سنكسار اليوم*
> *و اللي بيخنقني ناس تعملك بقي كام قوس علي كام حرف كده و انا مش ببقي فاهم ايه اا motion ده معناه ايه*
> *ناس تكتب لبعض علي الوول و يعده يتكلموا ولا كأن حد بيقرا وراهم مثلا*
> ...


مين الناس الوحشين اللى بيتكموا على الوول دول اوعى تكون منهم يا bob ? :smile02



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه مجرد سوال طيب*
> *وانت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه*
> *طالما انت بتستفز من النقطه دى*
> *ليه كتبت الاستاتيوس دى قبل كده على الفيس طالما انت قريتها 3 الاف مره ؟*
> *ههههههههههههه*


فين ده و لا عمرى كتبتها ! :gy0000:
انت بتفترى عليا  :smile02 (كله سلف و دين  :t26:



marcelino قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​​​



ايه الشماتة دى :nunu0000:




marmora jesus قال:


> يالهوي​
> ده انت معبي يا ضنايا
> بس هقول حاجة
> يخربيت الرخامة
> هههههههههههههههههه​





marmora jesus قال:


>


ادينى فرصتى بقا اقول اللى جوايا يا شيخة :gun: 



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا سيدي طنش تعش تنتعش ...انت بس الي مركز اوي مع الحوارات دي*​​
> 
> *عموما كل واحد حر ما لم يضر*​
> *سلام*​​



مش مركز هما اللى بيقتحموا الوول بتاعى :t7:



Coptic Man قال:


> انتا جمعت الحاجات كلها اللي بتضحكني في الفيس بوك
> 
> ياسيدي كل واحد وله اهتمامته في ناس اهتمامها بالفيس بوك اكبر من كدا
> 
> ...


على رأيك
و احيانا بيكون فراغ او احتياج لاهتمام فتلاقى حد بيحاول يحذب الناس ليه
منورنى يا كبير :smil6:
​


----------



## حدوتة مصريـة (19 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا حاجات تنقط
عشان كدة انا مش بطيق الفيس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2011)

*اعلق علي تقطة نسيتها

البنت تتكلم مع الولد ويجي في النص حكايه الصور ويقولها ممكن اشوف صورتك تقوله لا ممنوع انت ممكن تسرقها وعيب ومش ينفع وكانها اختك وانت ترضي وعيب وتزعل

بعدين تدخل الفيس تلقي البنت منزله 100 صورة ليها من وهي في الشارع لحد ...........

وتلقي عندها  اكتر من 600 صاحب 

كانه الموجودين دول مش هياخدة الصور ولا يشوفها علشان عيب هههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا اصحاب العقل في نعيم

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> - لما تلاقى "كيرو" كاتب استاتوس و محدش يعبره و "مارى" كاتبها هى هى و واخده عليها 100 لايك و زيهم كومنتات !​
> -صفحة : مطلوب تجميع 1000000 محب لمارجرجس.... طيب و بعدين بعد ما تجمعوا هيعملوا ايه ؟؟؟!​
> -رسالة : اقبل يسوع و ارسله لاصدقائك و لو رفضت ارسال الرسالة تذكر انه قال : من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ملائتكى ..و فى خلال نص ساعة هيجيلك خبر حلو ....لا تعليق​​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني حتّى بانت نواجذي*


----------



## ارووجة (20 يونيو 2011)

LOL =) sho a3mal eza  kl ele bbldna byktbo hek bl fb 






> - لما تلاقى "كيرو" كاتب استاتوس و محدش يعبره و "مارى" كاتبها هى هى و واخده عليها 100 لايك و زيهم كومنتات !



المشكلة في الشباب 
والمشكلة التانية انه البنات تخاف تعمل لايك او كومنت لستاتوس شب   وبصير يفكرها معجبة فيو وهي ولا على بالها ويجننها مسجات من ورا لايك هههههه وصارت 
موضوعك اضحكني 
شكراااا خياا


----------



## SALVATION (20 يونيو 2011)

_ده افتره ومينفعش نسكت على الناس دى_
_قولى يا اخ كريتك هنعمل ايه علشان نقضى على البدع دى ؟_
_احنا معاك يا ريس_​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحته اللى تضايقنى مروحش فيها وخلاص 
=====================
مشكور للموضوع 
اهم حاجه الواحد فى اى حاجه يستخدمها يراجع نفسه بيستفيد منها ولا لاء​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2011)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة اوووووووووووووى بجد
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 يوليو 2011)

> - لما بنت تكتب كتير عن الحب و الغرام و ترجع تتعجب او تتضايق ان الناس كلها عارفة انها فى علاقة حب !​



هما بيكتبوا الكلام ده من غير حالة حب ولا حاجة بيحبوا ع نفسهم و هما قاعدين حاجة تجيب شلل و تلاقى تعليق ياجااااامد 100 مرة انا بعملها لايك و أدعى لها ربنا يشفيها 

 ​


> -بنت عندها 12 سنة تحط صور حب و قلوب و "مهند" او "تامر" و ولد فى نفس العمر يكتب محدش بينجرح اوى غير لما يحب اوى و يدخلوا اصحابه يواسوه !​


 
ع العموم الولاد فى الشتا تلاقيهم حطين صورة واحد زعلان وفى الصيف صورته فى المصيف بالمايوه و فاتح ايديه و البنات زى ما حضرتك قلت مهند و تامر يا اما صورته وهى حاطة أيديها ع وشها انا بقى قبل الثورة كنت بحد صور أطفال بعد الثورة بقيت أكتب طلبات أيام المظاهرات يوم الجمعة هههههه

 

> -لما الناس تكتب انجليزى معرب (فرانكو)
> حاجة غريبة و مستفزة (ليا شخصيا) بجد ما هو يا اما تكتب انجليزى انجليزى لو عامل فيها اجنبى يا اما عربى عربى لو هتقضى البساط احمدى ...مش فاهم لزمة الفزلكة دى ايه !


بتغظنى بتغظنى أووووووووووى ​ 
ع العموم انا كنت بحسن انا بس اللى كده بس طلعت مش لوحدى
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*امال أنا بدخله مره في السنه ليه*
*عشان كميه الرخامه والاستفزاز اللي فيه*
*يابخت من زار وخف*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههه كريتك موتنى من الضحك وخصوصا بعد مايتجمعو هيعملو ايه ديه 
انا مش عندىfacebook  خالص لانى قفلت كل ال accounts من زمااااااااان لانه ممل بجد وبحس بتخنق منه 
وانا على فكرة بتعصبنى الانجليزى المعرب ده مش بحبه يا اما انجليزى يا اما عربى 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 يوليو 2011)

franco franco  msh hysibk tol ma anta 3aish  

هههههه فعلا حاجات مستفزة خاصة تجميع مليون شخص يعني وبعد ما هنتجمع ونوصل مليون نروح البيت ولا ايه 

طول عمري اقول عليك دماغ يا كريتك ومحدش مصدقني ههه


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى يا جماعة ليكو كلكو بجد نورتونى بجد
حدوتة مصرية (حلو الاسم )
اوريجانوس المصرى
كيرو ابو النواخذ 
اروجة
salvation : ربنا يصبرنا عليهم 
سوسو
mariam
مسيحية مصرية
مايكل
نانسى
ساجد لربى يسوع


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2011)

*لسا واخد بالى من حاجة جديدة :*

*سؤال : هل انت فخور بكونك مسيحى ؟*
*نعم - لا*
*ده على اساس ان فيه مسيحى مش فخور و هيقول : لا ؟؟؟!*
*و الاغرب انك تلاقى 100 واحد مسلم مختارين لا !!!!!*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه عندك حق بجد حاجة عبيطة ومستفزة فعلا​*


----------



## lovely dove (11 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههه بجد ضحكتني 
ونسيت حاجه يا كريتك كمان لما حد يضيف اسمك مثلا علي صورته الشخصيه بجد بتستفزني طب وانا مالي بصورتك اعمل بيها ايه :act31: شفناها وبعدين !!!
لا ولما واد او بت يضيف صورة شحتفه بقي وكلام يقطع القلب وتلاقي كل اللي ضايفهم بنات ومعلش يافلان و و و 
لو دورت هتلاقي الفيس كله مستفز اصلا


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

ده كل اللى انا كاتبه ده كان قبل ما يطلع "أساحبى" و أشباهه !
انا عايز صفحات علشان اكتب فى النفخ الخاص بالألش ده
هبقى اجمع شوية نفخ كمان , وازودهم على الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده كل اللى انا كاتبه ده كان قبل ما يطلع "أساحبى" و أشباهه !
> انا عايز صفحات علشان اكتب فى النفخ الخاص بالألش ده
> هبقى اجمع شوية نفخ كمان , وازودهم على الموضوع


*أنا عايز أسألك سؤال بجد ...:blush2:*
*الفيس بوك دة نفخ ...صح ؟:flowers:*
*والا أنا اللى مش مواكب العصر ..ولا المغرب ولا العشا ..؟؟:yaka:*


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا عايز أسألك سؤال بجد ...:blush2:*
> *الفيس بوك دة نفخ ...صح ؟:flowers:*
> *والا أنا اللى مش مواكب العصر ..ولا المغرب ولا العشا ..؟؟:yaka:*


نفخ السنين
استنى لما تتعرف عليه اكتر هتتنفخ اكتر
بس ميزته الوحيدة بالنسبة لى انى بتواصل بيه مع شوية من اصحابى لولا الفيس بوك مش هعرف اتواصل معاهم خالص , لكن الله يكون فى عوننا على اللى بنشوفه فى الوول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> نفخ السنين
> استنى لما تتعرف عليه اكتر هتتنفخ اكتر


 *أتعرف على مييين ؟؟؟*
*دة انا لغيته من أساسه ومرتين كمان ...هو أنا ناقص ؟*


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتعرف على مييين ؟؟؟*
> *دة انا لغيته من أساسه ومرتين كمان ...هو أنا ناقص ؟*


كل شوية هتلاقى نفسك ترجعله
تحس يا اخى ان فيه فضول لمعرفة اخر تطورات النفخ ههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يونيو 2012)

*ايه الحقد و الضغينة اللى انتو فيها دى  ماله بس الفيس ماهو زى الفل صدقونى و ظريف بغض النظر عن كمية الشلل بس اهم حاجة الصحبة الحلوة *


----------



## soul & life (28 يونيو 2012)

*انا لغيت حسابى بس كل شويه افتح الحساب اتفرج من بعيد على هبل الناس والغلاسه  واخرج وقبل ما اخرج اعطل الحساب تانى محبتهووش خالص*
*بس اللى عنده فراغ بيقضيه ويتعل شويه ههههه*


----------



## تيمو (28 يونيو 2012)

*لهذه الأسباب أنا مريّح راسي من الفيس بوك *


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايه الحقد و الضغينة اللى انتو فيها دى  ماله بس الفيس ماهو زى الفل صدقونى و ظريف بغض النظر عن كمية الشلل بس اهم حاجة الصحبة الحلوة *


اها بحقد عليه موت وبغير منه كمان :t33:
انتى شايفاه ظريف براحتك , ده انا هيجيلى سكتة قلبية من الألش التنج اللى موجود على الوول عندى



نيفيان قال:


> *انا لغيت حسابى بس كل شويه افتح الحساب اتفرج من بعيد على هبل الناس والغلاسه  واخرج وقبل ما اخرج اعطل الحساب تانى محبتهووش خالص*
> *بس اللى عنده فراغ بيقضيه ويتعل شويه ههههه*


لا لا متلغيهوش , لازم تكون موجودة ومتابعة آخر الاخبار العالمية والمحلية للنفخ والغتاتة والتفاهة :t33:



MeToo قال:


> *لهذه الأسباب أنا مريّح راسي من الفيس بوك *


ههههههههه انت فى الروقان يا ميتو :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههه انا حاسه اني نسيت الفيس اصلا 

هو فعلا في حاجات كتير كانت رخمه وممله

حتي دردشة الفيس اوقات بتكون رخمه ويا سلام بقي لما حد يبقي فاتح الدردشة ومطنش ومش عايز يرد وتسلم عليها مش ترد وتقولك اصلي كنت بعيد ومش واخده بالي مع ان في نفس الوقت ده كانت منزله حاجة كتباها او عامله كومنت لحد معين


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههــ،،
عندكـ حق تقريبـآ فى كل كلآمكـ ..
آلمشكلهـ آلأكبر فى مدمنى آلفيس إللى لو بس سمعوكـ بتقول إنهـ مش عآجبكـ أو تفآهآتهـ كترت
تبقى بآلنسبآلهم " old fashion " ..وشويهـ ويقيموآ عليكـ آلحد وآلإسبوع كلهـ :new6: ..
 *.،*
​


----------

